
Dialogflow for Web v2 now available Check it out - ushakov
https://github.com/MishUshakov/dialogflow-web-v2
======
ushakov
Since Dialogflow V1 API will be deprecated soon, I have started working on a
new version of my Product. It is built from scratch and based on the
Dialogflow V2 API. And it offers the same great features my first iteration
had, but even more new features are added and the product is now rock-solid
for your Integrations. Furthermore it is built on top of custom gRPC client
for Dialogflow (I call it “Dialogflow Gateway"), to make sure it works very
tightly with the API and implements more platform features, that are not
accessible by Web clients before (like multiple languages for Agents).

Today, I just want to notify you, that Dialogflow for Web v2 is available on
GitHub. I will be happy, if you could check it out.

You can also experience a Live Demo of the product here:
[https://i.ushakov.co/dialogflow-web-v2/](https://i.ushakov.co/dialogflow-
web-v2/)

For any questions and doubts, leave a comment below and I will respond as
quick as possible. Best wishes to you and your loved ones. Thank you.

